# switching from Giro to Fizik shoes



## notwist (Feb 26, 2009)

Does anyone have experience with Fizik and Giro shoes? For the past couple years, I've only gone through 2 pairs of Giro shoes (Prolight SLX and Empire SLX). It's about time for a new pair of shoes and am interested in trying something different. Unfortunately, none of the local bike shops don't carry the brand.

Any tips and insight is greatly appreciated!


----------

